# Is America losing its grip on large corporations?



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

L.A.F.2. said:


> I know the US still has the highest GDP on the planet, so shouldn't we still be growing, at least a little more than we are now? It's just this stalled growth that I am wondering about. However, shouldn't I be worried that office towers aren't going up much more? As Kanto said, residential towers have to be thin so people can have windows in their apartments. No matter how hard I try, I can't build a stable residential building meeting that requirement over 2,000 feet. It just gets dangerous due to such a small base in comparison to such a high center of gravity. If the residential market is all that's left for this country's skyscrapers, then we won't ever see a building with a roof height over 2,000 feet.


Never underestimate the power of new inventions and new procedures. A decade or two ago 432 Park would be impossible to build feasibly. But now it is rising. Now imagine what thin residential towers will be feasible a decade or two in the future :cheers:


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Many corporations use campuses instead of high-rises... something that didn't exist in the 1950s in any meaningful way.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, we have still have the highest GDP in the world, but that just tells us why we have so many skyscrapers already, not that we should expect more. 

The whole point of this thread was to ask is the U.S. has lost its place as a home for the sort of large corporations that have historically been the reason for the construction of skyscrapers. The answer is no we haven't, but that metaphorical home is no longer growing.

Even granting that this is skyscrapercity, I don't understand this obsession with skyscrapers in and of themselves. I like them insofar as they stand for economic development and urbanization. Anything else is really just kind of pointless.


----------



## bennyboo (Jun 5, 2010)

Rather than office tower construction facts and figures shouldn't you be using office space built in the US in general? America has had skyscrapers long enough to have regulations restricting skyscrapers compared to the rest of the world; but this doesn't necessarily express our office space growth. I mean with this idea there have been no offices made in Denver, DC, and Phoenix in US history.


----------



## yankeesfan1000 (Aug 11, 2010)

^

Or how about the actual physical location of Fortune 500 or Fortune 1000 companies? I fail to see any connection between the location of those types of companies and the construction of buildings of at least 750 feet tall over the last few decades, especially when one omits NY and Chicago. 

I'm not sure I see the point of this thread honestly.


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

As said before, lots of companies are located in suburban office parks and God-forbid, warehouses. Big American cities need to update their 1960s tax codes and offer incentives for companies to relocate. Asian cities are the best places to do business, with major corporations having offices in towers in the urban areas or office parks which are made of skyscrapers, too.


----------

